# Systemanforderungen PES 11 und Fifa 11



## nina19586 (29. September 2010)

Hey ich habe ein Notebook mit folgender Harsware: Amd X2 2GHz und einer Ati 2600 und 2Gb RAM.
kann ich da noch Fifa oder PES mit zocken?
MFG


----------



## SchnickNick (29. September 2010)

welche maximal auflösung unterstützt dein notebook?


----------



## nina19586 (29. September 2010)

Auflösung 1024x720.
Das Notebook ist 4 Jahre alt und habe nichts anderes.
Bye


----------



## mkay87 (30. September 2010)

Fifa 11 wirst du nicht spielen können, hier die Mindestanforderungen:



> * CPU mit Dual Core Prozessor (Core Duo 2 oder besser)
> * Intel Core2Duo @ 2.4Ghz (mind. 1,8 Ghz)
> * Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows 7
> * 1 GB RAM (2 GB unter Windows Vista und Windows 7)
> ...



Pro Evo 2011 sollte hingegen gehen:



> * Windows XP SP3, Vista SP1
> * Intel Pentium IV 2.4GHz or equivalent processor
> * • 1GB of RAM
> * 8GB of free hard disk space
> ...


----------



## nina19586 (30. September 2010)

Hey noch eine kurze Frage.
Wo kann ich es einstellen das der Bildschirm nicht in voller Auflösung angezeit wird sondern kleiner 800x600.
In den settings habe ich da nichts gefunden.


----------



## mkay87 (30. September 2010)

nina19586 schrieb:


> Hey noch eine kurze Frage.
> Wo kann ich es einstellen das der Bildschirm nicht in voller Auflösung angezeit wird sondern kleiner 800x600.
> In den settings habe ich da nichts gefunden.



In welchem der beiden Spiele?


----------



## Tazzo (30. September 2010)

Hay habe das gleiche Problem bei Fifa 11 , ich finde die Option nicht die Auflösung zu ändern , kommt mir vor als hätte ich die schlechteste ... 
An meiner Pc kanns kaum liegen 

12Gb ram 
Direct X 11
NVidia GTX 285 

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen :x


----------



## mkay87 (30. September 2010)

fifaconfig.exe im Verzeichnis EA Sports/Fifa 11/Game/fifasetup ausführen. Dort kann man alle Einstellungen vornehmen


----------



## maar (1. Oktober 2010)

> fifaconfig.exe


find ich irgendwie bescheuert, dass man das so gelöst hat aber wenn es der performance dient ist es aller erste sahne. 
Das Original game läuft viel flüssiger bei mir als die Demo Version. Ich habe kein Buckeln im gegensatz zu der demo. Man beachte dabei mein schwaches System..xD
und das ist wohl nicht besser als dieses


> amd X2 2GHz und einer Ati 2600 und 2Gb RAM


 mit ausnahme der grafikkarte..


----------



## Oberboss (14. Oktober 2010)

Selbst bei FIFA 11 würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen. Bei meinem Notebook (Windows 7 x64, 2GB RAM, Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 (2x2,2 GHz) und Mobility Radeon hd 2600xt) läufts in 1680x1050 unter hohen Details ohne AA flüssig. Sollte bei dir mit Abstrichen auch reichen, würde ich mal annehmen. Probier halt erstmal die Demo aus. FIFA 11: Deutsche Demo [Demos] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)

mfg


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

hm... könnte ich ja auch spielen dann , werde mal schauen demo


----------

